# Samsung Camcorder



## bryanmax91 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello i have a Samsung SC-DX103 Camcorder and I am having some trouble when it comes to editing or transferring my video to my pc. A usb cable came with my camcorder and i plugged in my camera to my pc(Windows XP) and nothing pops up when i have already recorded on a mini dvd-r disk and i still get nothing shown up on my pc. I've been hearing alot about how you need a IEEE-1394 or iLink and was wondering what exactly is it and do i need that in order to transfer my video files to my pc? I need to be able to edit it in Windows Movie Maker for a project for school. I later on tried a SD card in my camcorder and recorded for a bit and was able to bring that up on my pc and i was able to see all my recordings but only on the SD card. Therefore i know i am missing something, but i am not sure. Can anyone please tell me what i need to do in order to get my film on my dvd-r on the camcorder to my pc so i can edit them in windows movie maker?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

IEEE-1394 is another way of saying firewire - you would need a firewire port on your computer. If you don't have one they are cheap (around AUS $40) and easy to fit.
Firewire is a faster, more accurate way of transferring video information to your computer than USB.
If you can see the video on your SD card you should be able to transfer it by copying and pasting (or dragging) it to a folder on your computer.
Other than that you may need to use the "Capture" feature of MovieMaker or any other video editing software that may have come with the camcorder to get the files onto your computer.


----------

